# New lid on fish box



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

Want a new lid on my fish box, we have two small 10?x 20? lid. I try to find something like 18?x50? and cant find noting we like 
Make a decision to make it my self gonna be 18?x50? with insolation in the lid.
Got the frame done starting on the lid tonight 
Will spray the gelcoat when everything is done.


----------



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

I getting there


----------



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

Just have to cut the hole now, and clean the boat.


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

Good job !


----------



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

Fish box is almost done, will have pictures when boat is clean.
Decide to change the 2 drain , look everywhere and can?t find nothing similar. Decide to make some. Not done yet, will get more pictures when I?m done. Y?all have a good weekend.


----------



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

That?s done and I like it, that was the first time I was playing with fiberglass. Wish it put a little beige in it it come out a little to white but I?m still happy wit it.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

What's with all the question marks?


----------



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

I really don?t know it do that.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, it's is a good looking lid anyways.


----------



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you


----------

